# November photo contest



## wenryder

Exciting! How do we enter? Do we just post the pics in this thread? or submit them somewhere?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

YAY! Finally a contest I can enter.
This is Katie, being a Toronto FC (our soccer team) fan!! I just wish she was smiling 

I can't wait to see all our Goldens enjoying sports!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

wenryder said:


> Exciting! How do we enter? Do we just post the pics in this thread? or submit them somewhere?


You just submit them to this thread, and at the end of the month all the pictures are assembled and forum members vote for a winner!

I've spent many hours, looking back at old pictures. It is time very well spent!!!

Kim


----------



## Laurie

Here is my entry....

Lincoln lying in bed watching the Toronto Blue Jays.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Baby Enzo sporting his Red Wings collar while attempting to engage my dad's golden, Kaine, in a game of bitey face....it's kind of a different picture, but I love it for some reason.


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash are avid Phillies fans....Here's on of them @ the field...


----------



## Neeko13

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> YAY! Finally a contest I can enter.
> This is Katie, being a Toronto FC (our soccer team) fan!! I just wish she was smiling
> 
> I can't wait to see all our Goldens enjoying sports!!


Love it Love it Love it!!!!!! That's what Im talkin about!!!!! TEAM SPIRIT!!!!!!!!:


----------



## Neeko13

And here's Nash up close & Personal, he aspires to be a big time Catcher one day!!!!!! GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!


----------



## Neeko13

wenryder said:


> Exciting! How do we enter? Do we just post the pics in this thread? or submit them somewhere?


 Just post your pic here, it's that simple!!!!:


----------



## Noey

Noah showing his support.... a friend gave him a huge Caps mascot that had this on... he seems to like it. Would not allow a front shot, I assume he thinks this is his best side.

I did not have the heart to tell him it was a little small on him.


----------



## Ljilly28

Copley practicing his backhand:


----------



## olik

*honey*

Honey on dog diving competition


----------



## MittaBear

Here is Chester when he was about 3 months old with his front row seat to the Yankees game.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon and Erica are always playing BALL!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*Love the pics*

Wow. This is already difficult making a choice and we've just started the contest.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl

olik said:


> Honey on dog diving competition


 
I had to read the quote looks like Honey is "car jumping" lol


----------



## iLoveMyKyah

*Biggest notre dame fan!*

I am new to this thread and I am already in love! This contest is perfect! we are huge notre dame fans and with my homemade jersey for our Kyah she can now partake in our tradition!


----------



## welshgold

*Allez in a diving competition....*

Without a splash!


----------



## Jamm

Joey sayin Go leafs Go!


----------



## *Brady*

*Boston fans.......*

Let's go Red Sox! Brady loves them, despite looking less than excited for the picture


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*Brady looks cool*

I love his pic. 

I've searched my photos of Piper and there's nothing close to something that will qualify for this theme. 

I will try to come up with something. I love the monthly photo contest but have so much trouble posting anything. Good news, I've resumed my photobucket account and that is the only way I can manage to post.

Good luck to Brady in the contest.:wavey:


----------



## Duke's Mommy

*Paxton the baseball fan!*

This is grandpuppy Paxton, 2 years old. He is such a cutie! :--heart:


----------



## AlanK

It aint pretty however Tuff takes his football seriously...or not:doh:


----------



## Montana's Mommy

My Montana supporting our Favorite Team - Steelers - 10 months today since we lost our best friend.


----------



## wenryder

Here's mine - finally!!! Obie and his soccer ball!! Check out that foot action!










For fun, I had to post another of Obie's version of "go leafs go!" as he gets the zoomies chasing the fall leaves


----------



## boo.and.hanna

we're still in the middle of a move... so none of my hockey jerseys are up here yet. but i do have my "Eh" Team shirt! hanna is most definitely the captain of the 'eh' team, and even though she's not canadian, cheers for her dad's native land, especially when it comes to hockey.


----------



## FinnTastic

You guys have great pictures. I'm going to have to get my Steelers Jersey on Finn!!


----------



## goldenbeau

Finn: Love your quote! :wavey:


----------



## C's Mom

boo.and.hanna said:


>


LOL - I just love this pic!


----------



## boo.and.hanna

C's Mom said:


> LOL - I just love this pic!


thanks! posing in hockey gear wasn't her favourite thing ever, but she endured it like a champ


----------



## Neeko13

Awesome pic, Boo or Hanna!!!!


----------



## marshab1

Look for the voting thread in a day or so.


----------

